# ASA Archery Florida? No Updates WOOOOOOW!



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Are you serious? 

Shooting starts at noon on Sat. for most classes. It generally takes 3-4 hours to shoot 20 on a full range.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Paul Thompson is leading men pros. 14 up Pros are off the course.
DB


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Good job Paul. Maybe it will be his time to pick up his first win.... To go with those 20 or so seconds.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Shooting starts at noon on Sat. for most classes. It generally takes 3-4 hours to shoot 20 on a full range.


Yes I am serious this is 2012! It is called technology to keep interested people updated! Spectators do walk the course and when they are done they can keep us updated!!!!


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

I agree. You look how well Lancaster ran their's with updates, photos, videos, and live feed and you wonder what ASA is doing. Absolutely zero advancement from the ASA. And archers wonder why the sport doesn't grow!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Jonathan Perret said:


> I agree. You look how well Lancaster ran their's with updates, photos, videos, and live feed and you wonder what ASA is doing. Absolutely zero advancement from the ASA. And archers wonder why the sport doesn't grow!


Scores will be posted tonight sometime. Big difference out doors than indoor. Cards got to be turned in a put on computor.

1300 shooters sometimes at an out door event. Sport is growing and ASA does one heck of job putting on a good event.
DB


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Mens Pro-
Mark Thompson 216
Jeff Hopkins 214
Micheal Braden 214
Levi Morgan 210
Thomas Gomez 210
Justin Bethel 208
Chris Hacker 208
Justin Martin 208
Bill McCall 208 
Paul Thompson 208
Nathan Brooks 207
Stephen Altizer 206
Joe Goza 206
Luke Parker 206
Eric Griggs 206
Jamie Jamison 204
Ken Lantz 204
Tim Gillingham 204
Dan McCarthy 204
Andy Doss 204


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

Dan, I'm not bashing, but I just find it hard to believe that with all the technology we have, 3-d can't get better/more exposure. I've been a member for 17 years, and it seems like the sport hasn't kept up with the times. Lancaster should put on a clinic on how to run/expose tournaments. Sure, it's just web, but it's a start. You have to cater to the fans-the guys who couldn't/wouldn't travel, but want to see the action, know scores, etc. I'll keep going to as many as I can and hope it grows and gets better. Just felt like it needed to be said...


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Scores will be posted tonight sometime. Big difference out doors than indoor. Cards got to be turned in a put on computor.
> 
> 1300 shooters sometimes at an out door event. Sport is growing and ASA does one heck of job putting on a good event.
> DB


DB they need volunteers following the Pros with a handheld device like they use on the PGA that automatically updates the scores of the players in a instant! Easy to do and would be fun to watch the updates on the web!! It just takes a little effort and trial and error. Another thing that would be nice would have big screens at the pavilions that would also keep scores updated for spectators at the pavilion! You know as well as I do DB there are just small things like this that would make the tournaments more enjoyable!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

cenochs said:


> they need volunteers


fify.

That about sums it up since disappointment is apparently the result in the absence of instant gratification.


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm pulling for Tommy Gomez. He is a local boy here, and I know he has been working for it.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Brian from GA said:


> Good job Paul. Maybe it will be his time to pick up his first win.... To go with those 20 or so seconds.


Oops wrong Thompson leading. Mark from NC not Paul from Mississippi. But Paul is did shoot pretty well the first day. You know Paul, Cody's big brother.... no not THAT Cody Thompson, the other Cody Thompson.... kinda confusing sometimes  Oh yea and Dave is in the top 10 in Semi Pro.... It was a Thompson kind of first day.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

morphious said:


> I'm pulling for Tommy Gomez. He is a local boy here, and I know he has been working for it.


Tommy is a good guy. He lives close to where I went to high school and I still remember shooting with him, his dad and brother at a shop in Dallas a ways back. (I don't think either was in their teens yet.) dang I'm getting old!!


----------

